# Do you think it's sunset or sunrise? (painting)



## Fear Itself (Feb 20, 2013)

Sunset.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I see it as a sunrise.


----------



## pizzapie (Oct 23, 2012)

I still think it's a sunrise because the water is pink and the mountains are blue, still holding the darkness from the night but warming up to the sun


----------



## chessio (Jul 18, 2012)

In a hurry so I'm just gonna say, it's usually red when it's sunset. Sunrise is more blue. When you look outside those times of day.


----------



## will-o'-wisp (Feb 11, 2013)

...there appears to be a boat out on the water, and what crazy nut is going to be doing that at sunrise? It must be sunset.


----------



## StElmosDream (May 26, 2012)

I don't see anything to denote sunset or sunrise  feels more like a metaphor for ones own mood with colour symbolism and different energies conveyed in mixed intensities of brightness


----------



## chessio (Jul 18, 2012)

BOTH. IS IT BOTH?! IS HE TRYING TO BLEND TWO DIFFERENT EFFECTS? Is it an illusion? Is this a trick question? The sunrise meets the sunset in between the brush strokes?!

That'd be so interesting :crying: What is the answer, please.


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

I'm thinking sunset, had a really hard time choosing between them though ><


----------



## geekofalltrades (Feb 8, 2012)

I looked up Port d'Antibes on Google Maps and found a spot that - given the topography in the painting - I though it might be likely the artist had been standing as he painted the picture. I found that he was probably standing on a small spit of land extending into the sea, looking towards the Northwest, where there were some hills that looked as though they might be the ones in the painting. If he's facing Northwest, and the sun is shining onto the tree from the left side of the picture (look at the way the tree is lit), then the sun must be in the West, which means this is a sunset.

Which is odd, because my feelings definitely told me it was a sunrise.


----------



## angeleyes (Feb 20, 2013)

Is "noon" totally out of the question? (Thought I'd split the difference.)


----------



## nordic28 (Dec 20, 2011)

I think it's sunset. IMHO, it has long shadow and more warmer tone than morning tone which is colder because of fog.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

I get the feeling that it's at sunrise because the colors are so calm and light. And things seem so much more gentle during sunrise. And then, waters tend to be calmer around here at sunrise. But the sail to the boat threw me off because it almost looks like a light--and people don't light their stuff at sunrise, but at sunset. Also, some places have calmer waters than here (and a calm sunset is pretty tranquil--like a sunrise).


----------



## bekkajp (Jan 31, 2013)

Sunset-- for me it's rather relaxing, as opposed to awakening. 

When I see a sunrise, it's almost like the rays of the sun are fingers reaching up from the horizon, emitting a glow, obviously from below to the above. This painting looks as if the glow and hues from the sun are settling down, calmly hanging, rather than reaching above.


----------



## pizzapie (Oct 23, 2012)

screw you guys it's so a sunrise


----------



## Curiously (Nov 7, 2011)

Sunset got my vote.


----------



## Saira (Feb 2, 2012)

I voted sunrise, cause the colors look like sunrise, but after I saw the name of the painting, I'm quite sure it's sunset. Sunrise in Antibes should be seen over the sea, not over the hills, cause the town lies on the east coast.


----------



## I am me (Mar 4, 2013)

i see it as both ways really, but my first impressions is sunset because of the colors. Bu perhaps the left side of the painting shows sunrise. not sure. depends where the sun rises and sets


----------



## Rasa (Apr 20, 2013)

to me it is sunrise


----------



## phony (Nov 28, 2012)

lol i voted "sunrise" and made the poll 50/50


----------



## Faux (May 31, 2012)

Is that yellow thing in the middle a boat on fire? I was about to agree with @Dolorous Haze, but now it's all I can think about.


----------



## Thief Noctis (Jan 6, 2012)

Sunrise. Everything seems a little too bright for it to seem like Sunset to me. xD
Loved how after I voted there's 45 on each though. Looks like you're not getting a straight answer any time soon.


----------



## Emerald Legend (Jul 13, 2010)

This version: sunrise.
I googled the painting, and the darker version seems like it's a sunset.


----------



## LucasM (Jan 22, 2009)

Sunrise. Bright and awakening. Almost pretend lifted fog on water.


----------



## Obscure (May 20, 2013)

pizzapie said:


> I'm using this painting in my art class right now and got into a little debate over whether it was at sunset or sunrise.
> 
> I think sunrise, but two of my friends thought sunset (such betrayal).
> 
> ...


@Pizzapie , sunrise of course. But interesting, never seen a green sky.
Tho I like the painting, it's pointillism =D


----------

